# Renting Villas in Italy



## Blues (May 28, 2015)

Anybody have some favorite web sites or brokers for renting a villa in Italy?

So, 11 of us got together over Memorial weekend and decided we want to do this.  Most likely scenario -- rent a 5 or 6 bedroom villa in Tuscany for a week, and then another 5 or 6 bedroom somewhere along the Amalfi coast.  Because of the number of people, I can't see trying to do this with timeshares.  Besides, my DW and I are the only timeshare people in the crowd.  

From Tuscany, we want to visit Cinque Terre, Florence, and Pisa.  I'm thinking it might be cool to rent a villa *at* Cinque Terre.  But they appear to be a whole lot more expensive than those in Tuscany proper, and then visiting Florence and Pisa could be a problem.  Better, I think, to rent in Tuscany.  I know nothing about renting along the Amalfi coast.  Not even what locations I should be looking at.

Time frame is Sept/Oct 2016.  Any recommendations?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Jason245 (May 28, 2015)

Home away and airbnb might be a good place to start.  Personally,  I would do train stops and hotels along the coast this way you can enjoy local night life in some places. . I would avoid wasting time in pisa. . Giant tourist attraction full of pic pockets and a giant tower that you can look at..more hype than it is worth.


----------



## hypnotiq (May 28, 2015)

Seconded about Pisa. Spend more time in Tuscany/Florence.


----------



## lynne (May 28, 2015)

We had a group of 22 that rented at Castello di Modanella and had a wonderful time.  We were able to take day trips to Florence and Sienna as well as visit many walled towns within Tuscany.  

http://www.modanella.com/en/home.html


----------



## Ken555 (May 28, 2015)

San Gimignano! 

For renting, last trip cousins had great success renting several units from vrbo in various locations in Italy. There are more options these days do look around, but i agree that a private rental will be your best option for such a group. It will also likely be a more enjoyable trip.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Blues (May 29, 2015)

Thank you all.  Lynne, I've now sent an inquiry to Castella di Modenella to inquire about facilities and rates.  It appears that there are a series of smaller houses, not one big villa - is that right?  Do you recall whether there was a facility that had 5 or 6 bedrooms?  And can you share with me what it cost?

Keep the ideas coming, folks.  And does anyone know anything about rentals around Amalfi or Positano?

Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 29, 2015)

Bob,

If you haven't already, do a Google search on "options for renting villas in Italy"
- many options will come up.


Have a great trip.


Richard


----------



## lynne (May 29, 2015)

Blues said:


> Thank you all.  Lynne, I've now sent an inquiry to Castella di Modenella to inquire about facilities and rates.  It appears that there are a series of smaller houses, not one big villa - is that right?  Do you recall whether there was a facility that had 5 or 6 bedrooms?  And can you share with me what it cost?
> 
> Keep the ideas coming, folks.  And does anyone know anything about rentals around Amalfi or Positano?
> 
> ...



Hi Bob,

They have a series of apartments that have 1, 2, 3  and 4 bedrooms but some of the apartments have multiple setups where you can get a 3 bedroom and a 2 bedroom.  Our group was spread out around the pool area and got together in the early evening to have pot luck dinners from groceries we purchased at the market.  There is a large home that will accommodate 16.   For a large group, it was perfect as everyone was able to explore on their own during the day and hang out in the evening.

We did celebrate a wedding while there and can highly recommend their wine and food.  To this day, it was one of the best meals we had.  I do not remember the pricing very well but it was something around $900 for the week for our 3 bedroom apartment. 

From this location, you will need a car to explore Tuscany but we found driving very enjoyable.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 30, 2015)

Here are some rental sites recommended By Rick Steves

https://www.ricksteves.com/travel-tips/sleeping-eating/find-vacation-rentals


----------



## puppymommo (May 30, 2015)

Wrong thread.


----------



## Blues (Jun 1, 2015)

lynne said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> They have a series of apartments that have 1, 2, 3  and 4 bedrooms but some of the apartments have multiple setups where you can get a 3 bedroom and a 2 bedroom.  Our group was spread out around the pool area and got together in the early evening to have pot luck dinners from groceries we purchased at the market.  There is a large home that will accommodate 16.   For a large group, it was perfect as everyone was able to explore on their own during the day and hang out in the evening.
> 
> ...



I got a reply from them, but only with prices for the big villa, not the smaller apartments.  They quoted 6000 Euro per week for 16 people, 4400 Euro per week for 12 people, for the big villa.  That's a far cry from $900, but I assume it's a much larger and more plush accommodation.  Still, it would be nice to have a quote for some alternatives.  Thanks for the information, Lynne.

Bob


----------



## lizap (Jun 5, 2015)

Double second about Pisa..


----------



## gresmi (Aug 20, 2015)

Blues, go vrbo and don't look back. We rented an agriturismo in Scandicci (just outside Florence) and a big place right on the water in Amalfi. Don't get fleeced with that 6000E B.S.

Enjoy!


----------



## Glynda (Nov 26, 2015)

*Pisa*

We arrived at Pisa early in the morning, it seemed before anyone else.  Our tour guide, Rome in Limo, had a permit to drive right up to the tower to let us out.  It was so quiet and lovely that early with no one else in sight.  Rather surreal...us standing there alone at The Tower of Pisa. So glad we didn't miss that moment.


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 26, 2015)

I stayed in Amalfi many years ago. There is a nice little B&B right on the water. I was in the actual town of Amalfi. 

Positano is much more expensive. Lots of fancy yachts in the bay.


----------

